
Learn C and build your own Lisp - febin
http://www.buildyourownlisp.com
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478489)

------
bazonkers
This is my fav:
[https://github.com/marcpaq/arpilisp](https://github.com/marcpaq/arpilisp)

